# Large Exo Terra UVB Choices



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm setting up a large live planted rainforest terrarium (90x45x90cm) and am worrying about the best UVB choice. I have a quad compact top currently and am planning on putting in some strong compact bulbs to help the animals and plants. I understand for plant growth they will grow towards the strongest point but at 3ft tall the compact uvbs have little to no effect past 8 inches to my understanding. 

The inhabitants will be 2 Red eyed tree frogs and 2 Day geckos, obviously rhe geckos will climb right up high and have no issues providing the uvb isn't too high. But then how do I solve the issue of reaching the forest floor for some of the plants? Would the usual UVB100 bulbs be enough or should I opt for the UVB200? I don't want to expose the geckos to a dangerous level of UVB but I need it to reach the lower levels for the plants and frogs etc.

Currently I'm planning on placing a basking spot type platform/vine for the geckos approximately 8 inches from the top.

Apologies for the essay, I'm a little unsure as it's such a monster of an enclosure and want to make sure all the inhabitants are catered for : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the exact same sized viv for my pygs.

I use a 90cm ProViv HOT5 Arcadia reptile canopy of 39w

This provides all of the UV energy even through a mesh that I require for Wild Re-Creation without having spots of energy like multiple compact hoods do.

I then use two 22w Jungle dawn LEDs for the plants. You are correct, CFL lamps will not even come close! But the 22w JD chucks out a PAR of over 700 at 10cm, I REALLY don't suffer with poor plant growth ;-)

I then use a 50w halogen heat spot and HabiStat day night manual stat as the hot spot.

You can see a video of this system on our wall if you wish

But, I cannot recommend keeping phelsuma with red eyes, mixing two continents is hard to maintain and.....in my experience with them you will end up with fat frogs and no day geckos......

Good luck ,

John


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I have the exact same sized viv for my pygs.
> 
> I use a 90cm ProViv HOT5 Arcadia reptile canopy of 39w
> 
> ...


Somehow I knew you'd pop up on this thread :lol2: 

What sort of price am I looking at for that kind of set up then? I have the exo Terra compact top canopy here but can send it back if necessary. Also does the arcadia canopy fit and look as welll as the exo terra counterpart?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but yeah it's a sleek satin black solid metal extrusion with a high potency flood reflector and it also includes the lamp for free, it's IP67 waterproof also. 

So, I understand it works out very much cheaper as you have to add the lamps to the other one, but it is vastly more effective in terms of light projection.

In terms of price, every shop sets thier own so I can't comment. Have a shop around.

If you want guaranteed plant growth then the method I suggested is fool proof and proven by thousands of keepers.

John


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but yeah it's a sleek satin black solid metal extrusion with a high potency flood reflector and it also includes the lamp for free, it's IP67 waterproof also.
> 
> So, I understand it works out very much cheaper as you have to add the lamps to the other one, but it is vastly more effective in terms of light projection.
> 
> ...


Touche' that's very true. I don't mind spending the money, I only want the best I can possibly get for the animals and the plants of course.

Thanks yeah I will do, It's a bit like the playstation and xbox debate really isn't it. In the sense that there's only really 2 big branded names for reptile lighting and they both have pros and cons. I do know that the Exos struggle to project UVB through the mesh though, that's common knowledge even with their new stock.
Would you say that Arcadia is definitely better in that case? Try to give a neutral opinion if you can (no disrespect meant)


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I can only tell you the facts

Our fitting is metal

It has a dimpled and VERY effective reflector, designed to force light and energy from light through a mesh. This represents an over 20% increase in transmission when compared to a polished reflector

Our fitting uses a Linear HO5T5 tube rather than compacts. As such you get a homogenous projection of light over the whole fitting.

Our fitting is Ip67 waterproof. No risk of electrocution or failure when misting.

Our fitting uses a single 39w HOT5 lamp, that means more light and more UVB for a fraction of the running costs or 4 compacts (near 90watts)

Our lamps are guaranteed to be upper index potent for 12 whole months

That's the facts, it's up to you to make informed choice of course

John


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I can only tell you the facts
> 
> Our fitting is metal
> 
> ...


Good enough for me :no1: Thankyou for all of your help, I appreciate it


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You can however use the exo terra hoods with ES fittings for the arcadia jungle dawns. Unfortunately there is no arcadia hood for them  Just unscrew the metal reflectors to open up the vents. If using the 22w Jungle Dawns then unfortunately the ES fittings sag so I've got suspension wire supporting mine through the vents. You can get 2x 22w Jungle dawns in the 90cm exo terra hood. Personally I don't like the look of them just resting on the mesh and if your mesh has warped like mine has then the light will be angled horribly. Some pics here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/arcadia/1081791-jungle-dawn-wattage.html#post12247091

I fitted the Jungle Dawns in September, you can see what a difference they made to plant growth as nothing much happened under the old zoomed unit I had. As the old zoomed unit had T5 as well as LED's I also bought the 39w Arcadia T5 canopy which is on the back.

Fitted in September:









November:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> You can however use the exo terra hoods with ES fittings for the arcadia jungle dawns. Unfortunately there is no arcadia hood for them  Just unscrew the metal reflectors to open up the vents. If using the 22w Jungle Dawns then unfortunately the ES fittings sag so I've got suspension wire supporting mine through the vents. You can get 2x 22w Jungle dawns in the 90cm exo terra hood. Personally I don't like the look of them just resting on the mesh and if your mesh has warped like mine has then the light will be angled horribly. Some pics here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/arcadia/1081791-jungle-dawn-wattage.html#post12247091
> 
> I fitted the Jungle Dawns in September, you can see what a difference they made to plant growth as nothing much happened under the old zoomed unit I had. As the old zoomed unit had T5 as well as LED's I also bought the 39w Arcadia T5 canopy which is on the back.
> 
> ...


Interesting thread  You did a good job on those fairplay. Bit too fiddly for me though, I've probably snap an important bit or worse :lol2:
Nice idea though. I'm switching completely to the arcadia set up, at least that way it's designed by professionals to take the bulbs instead of my dodgy DIY skills.

Love the plant growth though, really good to see :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

HowseR21 said:


> Nice idea though. I'm switching completely to the arcadia set up, at least that way it's designed by professionals to take the bulbs instead of my dodgy DIY skills.


That's the thing though, as yet Arcadia don't make a hood for the Jungle Dawns. I believe Johns thought is that people will just lay the bulbs directly on to the top of the mesh. If you're happy with that then no worries but if you're a bit anal how how things look like I am then you have to look at modifying the exo terra hood which literally takes a minute or so.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah yeah I know what you mean now. I'd be going for the T5s personally so they'd fit right in the canopy. Probably safer I don't introduce DIY to my electrical system anyway :lol2:


----------

